# Silicon Valley going green



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

Great. I heard that even their products are going Eco-friendly as well. I hope more companies would do the same campaign.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

When Silicon Valley gives up the muscle and high performance cars or even insists on some greater attention to mass transportation or even observable car pooling I will believe it.

I do not miss living there at all. Maybe high tech but also the most obvious demonstration of greed on the planet. Cannot ever go green but rhetorically with the culture it has. Look at the environmental damage it did just to build itself. Too late!


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

Silicon Valley is doing great.


----------



## leenamark1 (Jan 27, 2013)

This will inspire other companies too. These days many new companies are redesigning and renovating their offices in eco-friendly manner. Planting trees and less use of paper is going common among sensible guys.


----------

